# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Powiększone węzły chłonne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój 2 letni synek miał powiększony węzeł chłonny na szyi. Zrobiliśmy badana krwi i wyszło wszystko ok. Byłam też u laryngologa i stwierdził że jet to przez infekcje wirusową. Minęło 1,5 miesiąca i dzisiaj pojawił się katar i węzeł ponownie się powiększył. Czy to normalne przy każdej infekcji??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niepokojące są te powiększone węzły chłonne. Moim zdaniem dziecko powinien dokładnie zbadać pediatra, prawdopodobnie będą potrzebne przynajmniej podstawowe badania.

----------

